# Metformin



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Read a few old threads about this does anyone have any experience with metformin and what results can be expected. Tia


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Used it for the past few years alongside b12 

Does what its supposed to do, 
I wouldn't expect 'results' in the sense I'm assuming you mean but it will help with BG control which in turn can help with insulin sensitivity 

What it doesn't do is act like insulin both from a performance perspective nor even in the way that it disposes of glucose (hepatically with metformin) 

It's more of a health and longevity supplement than performance enhancing but it's benefits can stretch into performance if you are working on all the other variables of healthy glucose management (nutrition, cardio, body fat ect)


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks I’ve managed to get nutrition into a better place and in turn lowered my weight and body fat. So was going to supplement with it. Glad you mentioned it’s not like insulin as I expected it to mirror it but to a lesser effect.
How do you dose it ? 3 x per day before food ?

thanks


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm on 2 grams a day for my diabetes and I'm convinced it's doing absolutely nothing. Was hoping / expecting to get my pumps back, but no, they're still almost non-existent compared to what they were before diabetes.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

SiVoy86 said:


> Read a few old threads about this does anyone have any experience with metformin and what results can be expected. Tia


I prefer using a well dosed GDA like Strom glycomax (Proven in studies to be more effective than metformin)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SiVoy86 said:


> Thanks I’ve managed to get nutrition into a better place and in turn lowered my weight and body fat. So was going to supplement with it. Glad you mentioned it’s not like insulin as I expected it to mirror it but to a lesser effect.
> How do you dose it ? 3 x per day before food ?
> 
> thanks


All covered ITT









Performance enhancing drug discussion: Metformin


Use this thread to discuss, ask and answer questions regarding Metformin (Glucophage) Metformin, marketed under the trade name Glucophage among others, is the first-line medication for the treatment of type 2 diabetes, particularly in people who are overweight. It is also used in the treatment...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------

